# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  Ф О Т О Г Р А Ф И И

## Raja Kumari dasi

_Избранные фото
Его Божественной Милости А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады_






Бхактиведанта Архив (19 494 фото) 
http://www.prabhupada.krishna.com/


Иллюстрированная история Движения сознания Кришны 
http://protectacow.typepad.com/photo...ousness_movem/


Классика
http://krishna.se/sp_gallery.html

----------


## Aleksandr

Харе Кришна !
Очень сильная фотография Шрилы Прабхупады, для того кто ищет распечатать фото Ачарьи Шрилы Прабхупады со своими книгами эта фотография идеальный вариант. Я распечатал в "салоне цифровой фотографии" это фото 10х15 см.

----------


## Aleksandr



----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Харибол! Дорогие преданные, у кого есть фото Шрилы Прабхупады в очень большом разрешении? На А3 или хотя бы А4. Скиньте плиз tam1tararam@gmail.com

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харибол! Дорогие преданные, у кого есть фото Шрилы Прабхупады в очень большом разрешении? На А3 или хотя бы А4. Скиньте плиз tam1tararam@gmail.com


У меня есть черно-белые фотографии, примерно 2500х3800 пикселей. Подойдут такие?

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Да, черно-белые подойдут! Спасибо!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Да, черно-белые подойдут! Спасибо!


Вот, пожалуйста, Prabhupada White-black.zip

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Спасибо, Лакшмана Прана Прабху! Так много прекрасных больших фотографий в архиве!
Одной фото добавила цвета, может надо кому. тут скачать (1803х2320)

----------


## Евгений

сестра Шрилы Прабхупады Бхаватарини даси

----------


## Евгений

..

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs



----------


## Ilja

Харе Кришна! Ребят, подскажите как скачять фото? Выкидывают в яндекс просят цифры какието дальше вообще ничего не пойму. не очень то разбираюсь в этом... извините

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна! Ребят, подскажите как скачять фото? Выкидывают в яндекс просят цифры какието дальше вообще ничего не пойму. не очень то разбираюсь в этом... извините


Откуда скачать? Если просят цифры, скорее всего, Вы хотите скачать архив с сайта http://narod.yandex.ru/ Просто введите цифры и нажмите Enter - скачивание начнется автоматически.
Или Вы какие-то определенные фотографии хотите скачать? Тогда поясните, откуда именно.

----------


## Ilja

Хотелось фотографии Шрилы Прабхупады.. хорошего размера и качества

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Хотелось фотографии Шрилы Прабхупады.. хорошего размера и качества


Так сначала надо эти фотографии найти, а потом скачать. В чем сложность-то?

----------


## Ilja

> Так сначала надо эти фотографии найти, а потом скачать. В чем сложность-то?


Все, спасибо.. у меня получилось скачать ваши черно-белые фото Прабхупады....

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Вот, пожалуйста, Prabhupada White-black.zip


Харе Кришна Лакшмана Прана прабху! Не могли бы вы еще раз залить архив. Срочно нужны фотографии Шрилы Прабхупады в хорошем качестве. Этот уже не доступен.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна Лакшмана Прана прабху! Не могли бы вы еще раз залить архив. Срочно нужны фотографии Шрилы Прабхупады в хорошем качестве. Этот уже не доступен.


Перезалил PrabhupadaWhite-black.rar

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Почему-то не хочет скачиваться. Выходит пустая страница с надписью "502"... Может у меня проблемы...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Почему-то не хочет скачиваться. Выходит пустая страница с надписью "502"... Может у меня проблемы...


У меня нормально скачивается. Попробуйте почистить кеш в браузере и понажимать "Обновить" в браузере.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Получилось! Спасибо, Лакшмана Прана прабху за хорошую подборку нектарных фото!

----------


## ОльгаО



----------


## Эдуард

> Перезалил PrabhupadaWhite-black.rar


Харе Кришна, можно вас еще попросить загрузить эти фотографии?!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна, можно вас еще попросить загрузить эти фотографии?!


Да. Вот: http://yadi.sk/d/f9KW-TytCHwEb

----------


## Эдуард

> Да. Вот: http://yadi.sk/d/f9KW-TytCHwEb


Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны!
Большое вам спасибо, дорогой Lakshmana Prana прабху!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Визитка Шрилы Прабхупады


Его набросок повозки (New Vrindavan, May, 1969)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Один из лучших сборников фото Шрилы Прабхупады, который доводилось видеть : 

https://www.facebook.com/ekanatha.da...6856418&type=3

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Дорогие преданные! Нужны фото лотосных стоп Прабхупады в хорошем качестве и высоком разрешении.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А какого размера изображение вы хотите распечатать? Большинство фото можно вытянуть до вполне хорошего качества в Фотошопе.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Примерно А4

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Нашли?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Jiva Jago!
Srila Prabhupada during a morning walk in Vondelpark, Amsterdam

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Парк "Золотые ворота"* 

_Bhakti Rasayana Sagar Swami:_ 

This is the Golden Gate Park, where Srila Prabhupada started his daily morning walks. It seems that the place in many ways resembles Sri Vrindavan Dhama...

Парк "Золотые ворота" в США, где Шрила Прабхупада начал свои ежедневные утренние прогулки.
 Во многoм напоминает Шри Вриндаван-дхаму...  


There are many twisted trees of this type on Sri Govardhana...
Много скрученных деревьев, как на Говардхане...






Srila Prabhupada walked on this bridge many times
Шрила Прабхупада не раз проходил по этому мостику


 In Srila Prabhupada footsteps...
По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады...






 Many trees have branches growing horizontally, like in Vraja.
У многих деревьев ветви горизонтальные, как во Врадже.  





https://www.facebook.com/sagaraswami...206?__tn__=C-R

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Парк "Золотые ворота" (Сан-Франциско)

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Мои любимые на данный момент фотографии Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Парамахамсы Абхайа Чаранааравинды Шрилы Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Джай Абхай Чарана Аравинда! Джай Шрила Прабхупада!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das



----------


## Пудов Андрей

Чарана-аравинда джая, джая, джая!



Шри гуру джая, джая, джая!



Нандулал джая, джая, джая!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

https://deshika.wordpress.com/2017/0...ritual-master/

----------


## Юлия Друшницкая

а еще фотографии есть?

----------


## Юлия Друшницкая

> https://deshika.wordpress.com/2017/0...ritual-master/


Харе Кришна, спасибо за такую красоту! а где вы их нашли?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> а еще фотографии есть?


Посмотрите-ка сюда  :smilies:  
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ull=1#post1384





> Харе Кришна, спасибо за такую красоту! а где вы их нашли?


С разных мест, последняя - это сайт одного Вайшнава из Англии.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Шриман Бриджабаси Дас
*"Сумати Морарджи, ее свекор и пароходная компания «Синдия»: немного истории"*

https://brijabasidas.wordpress.com/2...4%d0%bd%d0%b0/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

https://www.facebook.com/74846340860...type=3&theater

----------


## Ивешвара дас

> У меня есть черно-белые фотографии, примерно 2500х3800 пикселей. Подойдут такие?


Харе Кришна, поклоны!

Не осталось ли у вас эти фотографий? Можете еще раз ссылочку на них сюда скинуть?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна, поклоны!
> 
> Не осталось ли у вас эти фотографий? Можете еще раз ссылочку на них сюда скинуть?


Да, вот https://drive.google.com/file/d/1arV...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Великолепная подборка фото, спасибо : https://vk.com/sripada_bvks

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------

